

LocalWiki, a really easy to use geographically-based wiki, released - philipn
http://localwiki.org

======
ary
This sprung out of DavisWiki (<http://daviswiki.org/>). Poking around that
site you find that the citizens have a sense of humor. Does _your_ town have a
Zombie Attack Response Guide?

<http://daviswiki.org/Zombie_Attack_Response_Guide>

------
brandnewlow
Anyone want to help bootstrap a localwiki for Chicago? I've got 13k
Chicagoland Twitter followers on @windycitizen we can set loose on it after we
get the first 100 entries or so up.

------
jarin
Pretty cool, I'm setting up a VPS to test this out for a possible San Diego
wiki. Definitely would need some help with administration and populating it
with content though, if anyone's interested.

Edit: Temporary home here - <http://173.255.215.222/Front_Page>

~~~
jarin
Update: <http://sd.localwiki.org>

~~~
jarin
Update 2: <http://sdwiki.org> :D

------
18pfsmt
Looks good. Just a couple questions:

From a quick look over the documentation I could see this is built with
postgres and python/django, but I didn't notice which versions (nor a roadmap
to see if there would be a future transition to python3). Is there any chance
you could clarify?

Also, considering its geographic focus, maps seem to be an important part, but
I didn't notice any maps in the Davis install. Is there already, or planned,
integration with Open Street Maps? From a quick search I found there is a
django module for OSM[1], so I was just curious what the plans are in that
regard.

[1]<https://bitbucket.org/ikks/django-cms-osm>

~~~
philipn
It's built atop Django + GeoDjango, so we'll likely transition to Python3 when
most of Django marches there. There's a development site here with some more
information: <https://dev.localwiki.org>

The DavisWiki is running our old software, not LocalWiki. We'll transition it
over soon. The Denton site is a good example of what LocalWiki looks like:
<https://dentonwiki.org>

We're using OSM base data for the map tiles (rendered via cloudmade). We'll
likely do our own map tile rendering soon, probably running an open tile
server for any localwiki install to point at. Not sure about further OSM
integration - got any ideas?

------
drewda
Anyone interested in helping with a Berkeley wiki? I'm glad to host an initial
version.

~~~
abhiyerra
I own the domain of berkwiki.org which is running their old software. I'd be
interested in partnering with someone to get it off the ground again.

------
dashr
Congrats on shipping Philip! Gonna set up a test-bed. Oaktown needs a Wiki
too.

~~~
philipn
Sweet! Let me know - Oakland Local folks may be interested in helping out.

------
ewoodrich
(shameless plug)

My site, www.lokusapp.com is a similar project, with more integration with
social features among other differences. It's still in beta stages, but any
input would be appreciated.

~~~
Izidor
I skimmed the page and it seems to be so complicated (comparing with the
localwiki). For example, page
[http://www.lokusapp.com/entry/united_states/texas/mclennan/m...](http://www.lokusapp.com/entry/united_states/texas/mclennan/marrs_mcclean_science_building/)
is almost empty (no information) but it is cluttered a lot by empty boxes.
Maybe you should focus on the design for a while.

------
LilValleyBigEgo
A desktop client when html5 exists? Really?

~~~
philipn
It's not a desktop client. We're just using the phrase "Download" because it's
a bit more digestible :)

~~~
jarin
I think maybe changing it to "install" might be good, because it does take
someone with basic sysadmin skills to set up anyway.

I'd also consider putting the "find a community" stuff at the top too, since
that's probably the first thing you'd want people to look at (and they can
install the software if they don't find one).

~~~
philipn
Thanks! Will change on our next deploy.

